#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Sehe Nachts und Abends Dinge die nicht existieren >

## Kabardiner

Hallo,
habe mich für mein Problem extra hier angemeldet.
Eigentlich ist meine Frage recht simpel:
Zu welchen Arzt sollte ich gehen? Psychologe oder Neurologe? (Ich weiß auch nicht ob ich diesen Therad unter der richtigen Kategorie veröffentlicht habe) 
Folgendes widerfährt mir seid ca. einem Jahr:
Das ganze ist vor ca. einem Jahr im Urlaub angefangen. Ich bin Nachts aufgewacht und habe aus dem Fenster gesehen und sah wie mehrere Menschen versuchten sich Zutritt zum Grundstück zu verschaffen. Ich habe mich umgedreht um nach meiner Mutter zu rufen. Als ich wieder zum Fenster gesehen habe musste ich feststellen, das man im liegen garnicht aus dem Fenster sehen kann..
Die ganze Situation war nicht real! (mir kam es in diesem Moment aber absolut real vor) 
Seit diesem Unfall habe ich solche Situationen ca. 5-6 mal erlebt.
Zweimal bin ich aufgewacht und habe jemanden in meinem Zimmer gesehen (einmal am Fenster und einmal an meinem Bett). Wenn ich das Licht angemacht habe und mich wieder umgedreht habe, waren diese Personen verschwunden...
Einmal sah ich eine Spinne die von der Decke hing und Anstalten machte auf meinem Gesicht zu landen u.s.w. 
Erst dachte ich es wären nur Träume, aber normalerweise merkt man ja zumindest das aufwachen o.ä. was hier aber aber nicht der Fall ist (habe ja auch noch "normale Träume"). 
Gestern Nacht hat sich das ganze noch gesteigert.
Zunächst habe ich nicht geschlafen, sondern lag noch wach im Bett.
Ich habe "gesehen" wie ein großes Etwas (eine Libelle o.ä.) unter meine Bettdecke gekrabbelt ist.
Ich habe mich schnell aufgesetzt und habe mit den Händen die Bettdecke an den Seiten zugedrückt.
Dann habe ich die Bettdecke langsam wieder locker gelassen und die "Libelle" kam darunter hervor.
Ich habe den Druck wieder verstärkt, das Licht angemacht und die Decke wieder leicht angehoben: Keine Libelle (oder was auch immer das sein sollte). 
D.h. dieses mal habe ich soetwas sogar zweimal wahrgenommen.
Die Situationen sind an sich nicht bedrohlich, aber dadurch das sie immer so plötzlich kommen und für mich absolut real sind, bekomme ich jedes mal einen halben Herzinfarkt.  
Nun wieder zu meiner Frage:
Sollte ich zu einem Psychologen gehen oder zu einen Neurologen?
Diese Situationen fangen langsam an zu nerven (habe das Gefühl das es häufiger wird) und außerdem kann das nicht normal sein.     
Habe Euch jetzt ziemlich "zugetekstet",ich hoffe aber Ihr k werdet trotzdem versuchen mir zu helfen =) 
LG
Kabardiner

----------


## spokes

Der Psychiater ist der Arzt der Wahl.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Kabardiner,
so etwa mit 12 Jahren hatte ich solche "Geschehnisse" ein paar Mal hintereinander. Einmal ist jemand durchs Fenster gestiegen. Einmal sah ich jemanden vor dem Bett stehen, usw.usw. Ich weiß alles noch, wie heute. Und immer, wenn meine Eltern - nachdem ich rumgeschrieen hatte - das Licht angemacht hatten, war alles vorbei. Es kam aber vor, daß es sofort wieder da war, wenn das Licht wieder ausgemacht wurde. 
Wir kamen damals auf die Idee, daß es wohl eine Art somnambule Anwandlungen waren. Auf jeden Fall sind seitdem 
66 Jahre ins Land gegangen, ohne daß auch nur annähernd nochmals dergleichen vorgekommen wäre. Ich war danach auch nicht etwa traumatisiert.
Sollte man bei Dir herausfinden, daß es etwas anderes als "Der Mond" war, dann würde mich das natürlich rein wissenschaftlich sehr interessieren. Ich denke ab und zu über jene Vorfälle nach, nicht allzu oft. Aber es ist doch eine "ungeklärte Angelegenheit". 
Bist Du bereit, mich zu informieren, wenn Du ein Ergebnis hast? Schon jetzt recht herzlichen Dank!
Liebe Grüße
vom alten Ruhebärbele :zd_help_4_movebig_cut:  :c_laugh:

----------


## Kabardiner

Hallo Ruhebärbele,
selbstverständlich werde ich die Ergebnisse hier veröffentlichen =)
Aber bitte sei Dir im Klaren, das es eine Weile dauern wird, bis ich Ergebnisse habe.
Ich muss gestehen, das ich erst googlen musste, was somnambule heißt xD
Naja, wenn keine weiteren Vorschläge gemacht werden, werde ich wohl zunächst zu einem Psychologen gehen und mich ggf von einem zum anderen lotsen lassen =) 
Vielen dank für die Antwort auch an Dich Spokes. 
LG
Kaba

----------


## anker

Nabbend, ich würde dir raten zu einem Psychiater und nicht zu einem Psychologen zu gehen. Beide haben sehr lange Wartezeiten, allerdings wird der Psychologe dich eher an einen Psychiater verweisen, wenn er denn keine psychologischen Ursachen gefunden hat. Der Psychiater kann da eher helfen, weil er auch neurologische Ursachen ausschließen kann.
lg

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Hallo Kaba,
hast Du schon mal überprüft, wann diese Ereignisse stattfinden? Somnambul sind ja einige Menschen. Möglicherweise hängen diese Dinge bei Dir tatsächlich mit Mondphasen zusammen?
Verzeih die Frage bitte: Du nimmst doch keinerlei Drogen?
Nimm mir das jetzt bitte nicht übel. Auch der Psychologe/oder Psychiater wird Dir diese Frage zunächst stellen.
Herzlichst
Ruhebärbele

----------


## Kabardiner

Nein, ich nehme keinerlei Drogen zu mir, also ich rauche auch nicht und Alkohol trinke ich max. alle 2-3 Monate, wenn überhaupt. Eine Regelmäßigkeit ist mir bisher nicht aufgefallen.
Anker, danke für Deine Antwort. Das klingt natürloch einleuchtend. =) 
LG
Kaba

----------


## Pianoman

Google mal "hypnagoge Wahrnehmung" oder "luzide Träume".    
Optische Halluzinationen können auch ohne Beeinflussung des Gehirns durch Rauschmittel/Medikamente bzw. ohne Erkrankung des Organs auftreten. Oftmals reicht schon Übermüdung oder sehr intensive Beschäftigung mit einem Thema aus.  
Üblicher Zeitpunkt für derartige Halluzinationen ist die Übergangszeit aus dem Wachzustand in den Schlaf und umgekehrt.  
Ich glaube, um weitere Anhaltspunkte für eine schwerwiegende hirnorganisches Störung auszuschließen, tut´s ein kurzer Termin beim Hausarzt  erst einmal auch.

----------


## anker

> Google mal "hypnagoge Wahrnehmung" oder "luzide Träume".    
> Optische Halluzinationen können auch ohne Beeinflussung des Gehirns durch Rauschmittel/Medikamente bzw. ohne Erkrankung des Organs auftreten. Oftmals reicht schon Übermüdung oder sehr intensive Beschäftigung mit einem Thema aus.  
> Üblicher Zeitpunkt für derartige Halluzinationen ist die Übergangszeit aus dem Wachzustand in den Schlaf und umgekehrt.  
> Ich glaube, um weitere Anhaltspunkte für eine schwerwiegende hirnorganisches Störung auszuschließen, tut´s ein kurzer Termin beim Hausarzt  erst einmal auch.

 Und wie soll der Hausarzt dann schwerwiegende hirnorganische Störungen ausschließen?? Der wird auch nur weiter verweisen.
lg

----------


## Pianoman

> Und wie soll der Hausarzt dann schwerwiegende hirnorganische Störungen ausschließen??

 Auch ein "Hausarzt", nicht selten ein Facharzt für Allgemeinmedizin, kennt die Symptome einer schwerwiegenden psychischen Erkrankung, beispielweise der Schizophrenie.  
Üblicherweise ist ein Hausarzt schneller und einfacher zu erreichen, als eine Facharzt für Neurologie/Psychiatrie, so dass dem Patienten - im Akutfall - entweder schneller,  beispielsweise durch die Überweisung in eine Klinik, geholfen werden kann, oder eben schwerwiegende Erkrankungen, die ggf. der Differenzialdiagnose durch den Spezialisten bedürfen, ausgeschlossen werden können.      

> Der wird auch nur weiter verweisen.

 Wenn es notwendig ist.

----------


## Ruhebärbele

Da bin ich jetzt wirklich der Meinung von pianoman. Übrigens scheint der Zeitpunkt (Übergang von Wachheit in Schlaf)
auch zuzutreffen.
Aus eigener - wenn auch sehr alter - Erfahrung weiß ich, daß das gar nichts besonderes sein muß. Tatsächlich noch nicht mal somnambul. 
Es ist ja ohnehin richtig, zunächst einmal zum Hausarzt zu gehen, der einem ja von allen möglichen Ärzten auch am besten kennt. Habt doch einfach auch mal etwas mehr Vertrauen zum (Haus-)Arzt. 
Herzlichst 
Ruhebärbele

----------


## Ruhebärbele

@kapardiner
inzwischen habe ich mir die "Hypnagogie" zu Gemüte geführt. Was meine eigenen zeitweiligen Kindheitserlebnisse anbelangt, würde ich meinen, daß man diese in Hypnagogie einordnen kann. Wobei damals ganz klar war, daß alle Themen dieser "Wachträume" mit meiner knapp vorher verbrachten Ferienzeit zusammen hingen.
Wie ist es bei Dir? Kannst Du irgendwelche Zusammenhänge mit real Erlebtem erkennen?
Die "luziden Träume" treffen auf meine eigenen Erlebnisse sicher nicht zu. Wie das bei Dir ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Aber entsprechend Deinen Schilderungen denke ich doch eher an hypnagoge Wahrnehmungen.
@ pianoman
Danke für den trefflichen Hinweis!
Allen herzlichste Grüße vom
Ruhebärbele

----------


## anker

Nabbend,
@ Pianoman: Sicher wird der Weg wohl über den Hausarzt gehen, der ja die Überweisung schreibt. Allerdings bezweifel ich dass dieser im hiesigen Fall groß weiter helfen kann, außer weitere Vermutungen zu äußern. Die Symptome einer schwerwiegenden psychischen Erkrankung sind ihm sicherlich ersichtlich, allerdings handelt es sich ja hier um unregelmäßig wieder kehrende Symptome, die weder einen Akkutfall darstellen ,noch ein häufig vorkommendes Symptom, das man mit einigen wenigen Untersuchungen einer Erkrankung zuordnen kann. Daher meine Einwände zu dem Hausarzt. Allerdings muß ich zu gestehen, dass der Hausarzt als überweisender Arzt natürlich zu Rate gezogen werden sollte.
lg

----------

